# Overclocking Pentium D 925



## pavasedge (Mar 17, 2009)

So here is my system:-
CPU - Pentium D 925 3.0ghz
Motherboard - Jetway 945GZDMS(Supports 800FSB,2x1GB DDR2 @400/533 mhz)http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/system/productshow2.asp?id=353&proname=945GZDMS
Video card - XFX 9600GT
PSU - Zebronics pro 550W(HEC OEM)
RAM - Some cheap 667mhz 2GB DDR2(PC2-5300)
CPU Cooler - Arctic freezer pro 7 ,During extreme summers CPU temps are 35-36 idle and up to 47-48 under load.

So I want to overclock my CPU.I have read many articles on these but still I feel like getting some assistance.I want to push it to at least 3.4/3.6ghz to gain some reasonable performance.I strated off by reading the guide in this section.Currently i have managed 3.3.GHZ (15x220).Ran both CPU OCCT tests for 1 hour and got no problems.Max temperature i reached was 40C.My queries-:
1.Should I run tests for longer duration before continuing?
2.Also how much more overclock can I expect?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should run prime 95 for about 7 hours to make sure your stable.

You should also download memtest86 (which you burn to disc and use it from boot. This will test the stabilty of your RAM since changing the FSB effects this.


----------

